# reptile room-garage??? help



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

kk my mum sez she will think about letting me have a mini rep room in the garage but she needs to know how much the costs will be to run it and every thing


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

if you mean your electric bill, Ive not noticed any difference. my electric is about £25 a week


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

how many reps u gt


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

12 but some share vivs.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

kk but i only want 4 or mayby 5 do u know any one who has done this


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

pendlehog on here keeps her snakes in a brick shed thing. Im on my way to having the back room just for reptiles eventually when i move all the junk out.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i have got to sort out all my junk but do u have any ideas how to keep the temp upn in the garage


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I think shes just using heat mats but im not sure what she does in the winter. she will probably be online maybe tomorrow and see this so she might reply.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I have seen a garage project on another forum, i will post the link, but one of the MODS will remove it and very rightly so. But atleast you can get the idea 8) 
http://www.captivebred.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3378


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

cool i wish i could seen how it finished does any 1 no what type of equipment i need


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

At the moment my shed (used to be a small garage) is more than hot enough, so I just use heat mats on stats like you would if the reps were in the house. The reps will be moving by the time winter comes, but last winter we installed a tubular heater (usually used to heat greenhouses) to keep the ambient temperatures up.

This doesn't seem to use an awful lot of electricity, I havent seen the bills shoot up anyway.

The best way to keep bills down is to insulate the shed well, using celotex or a similar product (dont forget to insulate the roof!) If your garage is attached to the house it may already have some insulation - my parents garage does, it also has a radiator!

I can get you some pics if you want, but there isnt much to see!


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

yes plz and my dad is gonig to make a wall were the rep room will be getting snake tomorro but my bf is taking it round his till my dad has finished and that will be late august


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

i just had a shed built in my garden this summer to house my reps i posted pictures of it right through construction. here is the link to the thread.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=6212

any questions dont hesitate to ask. in terms of cost...... a lot. :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

lol i gt the insperation off u and the idea so how much do u want :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

really your best bet is to think of what devices ur gona use, lights, heatmats etc and work out the wattage, then find out how much ur electric company charges.
a hole load of vivs wont cost anymore to run than say..an elecric fire however as those things are generally 2000 watts and i reckon cost about 20p an hour.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i had this idea turn a shelf into a rep vivs has this been dione before and another question what size viv would a dwarf monitor want or what is the smallest monitor and what size viv need-adult monitor that is


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I think thats a really big step to take ... think you should leave that until you're older tbh.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

it aint for me though it for my bf and he has a q2 degree on animal care and he wants a monitor but he has no space so i would let him put one in my rep room once it is done


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If he doesnt have the space maybe he should wait until he does?! What will happen if you break up? Will you be stuck with the monitor because he doesnt have room to house it? Will it have to be rehomed? Obviously you arent planning on breaking up but these things happen.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye i know that but he is almost 18 so he will be getting a flat in december


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Maybe he should just wait until then? That way her has plenty of time to reserach what he wants and save for all the equipment.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

In all honesty I think he should get the rep when he has the space to keep it. If he's getting a flat in December its only a 4 month wait until he has the space to keep it himself rather than passing responsibility to you and he can make sure he has the space needed for the monitor.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i know but i want to look after it cus i do no what to do and i will have enough space


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree with Silvershark on this one 8)


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Since he's you bf I'm sure you can help look after it when he has space for it without putting the animal through moving after a few months. It should be your bf that should be looking after it not you if it is his pet, buying an animal to have someone else look after it is irresponsible. The monitor should be his responsibility, he should have the space to provide for the animal before getting it and he should be taking care of it himself. Otherwise it isn't his pet.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i will be mine and his pet


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Quoting Pendlehog here who made some good points.



> What will happen if you break up? Will you be stuck with the monitor because he doesnt have room to house it? Will it have to be rehomed? Obviously you arent planning on breaking up but these things happen.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

if worst comes to worst i break up i will keep it or he can have it but we won't


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

if tht is wat they want then they will have to work somethin out and plus he will have the room to take it on


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

thaqt is what i have sed he will have the room


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

What is so bad about waiting 4 months and getting the reptile when he has the space? Waiting a few months won't kill him.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye i know but i want a monitor aswell


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Then wait until you can have your own monitor.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

it is both of ours though


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I also think your boyfriend should wait. Alot can happen in a few months specially when your only 17/18. If he needs to get you to ask on here what size viv he will need then that says to me he hasnt done the research himself of what hes taking on. I wish you all the best in what you decide to do but I think alot more thought needs to be taken not only by you but also by your boyfriend.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

he has his own user name on here i think i might get one at christams or as soon as i have done more research


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i think tht u should wait though but its ur choice


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

do u think u could w8 for abit that is what i wanna know


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Are you the boyfriend Craig or brother? lol just being nosey :lol:


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

y do u ask


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

because her brother pokes geckos and I want to cut his fingers off :lol:


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

she told me wat her bro did she shouldnt of let him luk after it


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I think wait until you move into your own place.. monitors in my opinion are a whole new level with the biting and the jaw locking and the big space and the tail whipping etc etc..


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i dont mind her havin a monitor but its jus the space and the injuries tht come wit it


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

I thought the monitor was for you :?


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i think it is but though if she gonna have it and i no tht she will but tht isnt the point, the point is tht monitors are dangerous and im not taking sides but if she wants it i will have to help her out


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Hold up a sec, I thought she was asking because YOU wanted it and you were going to keep it in her house because you didnt have room?? :? 

Guess you're as confused as me Maxine! :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Im as confused right now.. this is going in circles again..


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

well if no ones sure whos looking after the monitor Im going to say this is a 100% bad idea.


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

she is hard to figure out but


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

she wants to be a herpetologist and she wants us to run a reptile rescue centre but i cant stop her frm not havin a monitor coz tht i would like to have one.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeah and I want to build a submarine and dive down to the deep sea and collect a colossal squid as a pet...I'll start with a baby one though so it'll be nice and tame!

Personally, I think it sounds as if she wants a monitor for herself and is using you wanting one as a way to have one. As for being a herpetologist...that obviously means going to uni and what is going to happen to the reptiles? Not many places will allow reptiles while at uni, if any.


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

im gonna luk after them if she does go to uni


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

u will jus have to speak to her coz im confused on wat she wants to do!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive got to agree with Silvershark on this one. Enjoy and learn about the reps youve just bought before rushing into buying more. Your only 14/15? and 17 things can change loads at that age and what seams like a great idea now may not look so great in a couple of years time.


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

As Ive said before sticking feathers up your butt doesnt make you a chicken. Having a new reptile isnt going to make you a herpetologist any quicker.. its about knowing the animals and behaviour and making sure they are looked after in the wild or wherever... focus on what you've got for a while as if theyre not well looked after the rest won't.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Personally I don't think its right going off to uni and leaving someone else to care for their pets. That's why I didn't get a snake when I first wanted one. I was going to uni and I personally felt that getting a pet, ANY pet, would be selfish because I wasn't going to be able to take care of them. And on another point, university puts a strain on relationships. What if you split up, what happens to the reptiles then? 

I don't think it should be down to the people here to talk to her. You're the one that knows her. You talk to her. Reptiles are a big commitment, monitors especially because without regular handling they can become agressive. Much of taming it and keeping it tame will fall down to you if she isn't there. Even a 2 foot monitor can give a nasty bite - as you seem to know.

Personally, if either of you really care about the monitor, she'll do the decent thing and wait until she can give her full commitment to the lizard and take the time and effort to tame and care for it. If you want one, and you have a place of your own and the room and ability to provide for one then you get one, but don't get one because she wants one. It isn't fair on the animal.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

I think its a stupid step to be honest. Im not gonna beat around the bush and be nice about, its just not something you should do yet. How many reptiles do you actually have? And what are they?

From what I have read you dont have anything like a monitor, they are very different from other lizards, even the Ackies are more powerful than you may think, and their bite isnt a pleasant experience either.

My personal opinion, and no doubt you will take no notice and buy one anyway, is to wait, just as everyone else has said, untill you are older. You will be leaving school and going to college/uni and then what will happen? If you wait till your older, you have more of an idea about how much time you will be able to spend with your animals. They need a lot of attention!

I think.....no wait....I KNOW it is a bad idea, just wait!!!:evil:

EDIT: Isnt being a herpetologist studying the animals in the wild anyway? Not in a box in your bedroom?


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i fully understand ur opinion and im only lukin after her royal because its her bday present and she cant take it home til tht day.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

one second craig it was ur idea to run a reptile rescue it was ur idea about the monitor in the 1st place and u sed to me can i put it in ur rep room when it is done and what did u mean by this 

craig


> she is hard to figure out


i think e need a tlk


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this proves this is a bad idea.. you have enough problems as it is with your current reptiles like having your hand in the viv after feeding the royal... and the amount of questions you asked about your gecko.. you're 13/14... if its a phase you'll be selling these reptiles soon and having more isnt going to help... Learn how to care about the ones you have now and wait until you are older and FINISHED uni before getting more... if you want to be a herpetologist you'll know its the right thing to do... as this isn't the way to go... oh.. and sort out your personal problems off the forum :wink:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Oooooo.......domestic!!! :lol: :lol: :bash:


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I have to agree with EVERY1 on here....I think you getting a monitor is a BIG NO NO, and as for making out it was ur BF that wanted it, and ur BF now saying that it is YOU that wants it, just makes it look as tho u cant even communicate with each other...so how bad will it be to have a poor reptile stuck in the middle of that???


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh also if your bf has done this big course... how come he knows very little? :lol: :lol:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

:rotfl: :no1:

Good response Tim & Nat :wink:

Pets and children should not be stuck in the middle of domestic problems.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

just 4 get it then if u don't think i can handle reptiles then i will get rid of them cus all i hear from the majority is i can't have one cus i drop them or i ask to many questions then fine i will get rid of them all and 4get it


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

No one is saying you cant have reptiles.....just that your taking too big a step with a monitor!


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

That is a major childish response, and if u could just ditch them just like that u shouldnt even have them in the first place!!

No one is even putting you down....we were simply replying to ur questions and agreed that u shouldnt own a monitor as u no nothing about them and quite simply have not done the research they require...THEY R A HUGE RESPONSIBILTY!!!!

If u wanted one so bad, it really would not be a problem to READ UP & RESEARCH THE SPECIES for a few months and then getting one when u have the time, space and knowledge!


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Well said Nat! :lol:


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

y r u puttin her down for


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

the only reason y that i no so little is coz i only jus started workin in the reptile group


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

so jus lay of her :twisted:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

repcraig06 said:


> the only reason y that i no so little is coz i only jus started workin in the reptile group


Whats the degree you have in animal care if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

repcraig06....read back it was clearly stated in my thread NO1 WAS PUTTIN HER DOWN!!

Also u have just admitted to knowin little so all we were stating was that u should wait a few months and do the research into the species!!

DO U 2 NOT READ THREADS PROPERLY & JUST MAKE OF IT WAT U WANT???

We are all here wanting wat is best for reptiles...no1 has said u cant keep them, no1 has slagged u off, we have simply tried to point out that u are both nowhere near ready for such a large responsibilty as a monitor but its all FALLING ON DEAF EARS!


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

We have already said because she just jumps straight into getting something big and impressive.. it seems to be a phase thing.. and she never listens to anyones advise as well.. sorry but nothing seems to get through to her..


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I think this topic has pretty much run its course. Neither of them are listening and seem to feel they are being victimised when in truth people are only concerned for the well being of the reptiles involved.
You cannot come onto an open forum for advice and then get upset or offended when people give you their true opinions.


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

isnt it all bout learning


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

NNY said:


> See what I think is interesting is that this bf was never mentioned until now really.. and you're never online at the same time and you both "Tlk da same" .. i think you are one in the same to be honest :?


Ive been thinking the same about this :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Damn it.. deleted the post.. :lol: :lol: Oh well.. still think the same thing to be honest..


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i am online now


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

yes and your boyfriends not :wink:


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

repcraig06 said:


> isnt it all bout learning


Yes.... and we're all learning all the time. 

Learning is when you ask a question, carefully take on board the various information which is given to you, and then act accordingly. 

Learning is *not* when you ask a question, yell lots because you don't like the answers, and then go ahead regardless and do what you were always going to do anyway!!!!


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i don't think there inpressive i just like them but what is soo hard bout a monitor


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

NNY said:


> I think wait until you move into your own place.. monitors in my opinion are a whole new level with the biting and the jaw locking and the big space and the tail whipping etc etc..


Did you not read this? :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

unless you get a dwarf monitor of course! :wink:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye but the ones at the shop aint craig has held one before and he looked after it at the shop


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Did he see if it had scruns? :lol: :lol:


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

ye


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

i have some dwarf monitors for sale gcentral if you want one... :wink:


----------



## repcraig06 (Aug 13, 2006)

im not bein nasty but i only went to the reptile section was bcos i need to learn bout different animals and i chose reptiles wats wrong with askin question tht u need to no. Im comparin the reptile to the small animals section ok wen u buy a i dunno a hamster/ rat/ gerbil, u ask questions all the time and u get the answers tht u want its the same reptiles. Wen u go to a reptile shop u ask questions to get answers.


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

By the look of your signature the only lizard you have is a leopard gecko....Monitors are in a whole other league!

If you are really set on having a monitor, do yourself and the lizard a massive favour and do as much research as you can untill your head explodes! Then if you still feel you can deal with it then get one, just dont rush into it or it could be one of the biggest mistakes you will make when it comes to your reptiles. Just have a big think about it! Like a reeeeaaallly big think about it, leave it a few months, then decide. It would be in yours and the lizards best interests!

K? Thats just about what everyone is trying to say, please listen, it is the right advice, even though it may not be what you want to hear.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with asking questions...there IS something wrong about getting an animal that you can't keep - I'd including going off to uni as not being able to keep an animal. Just because the ones in the shop were cute and friendly doesn't mean they'll stay that way. You need to be able to offer commitment to them - something that can't be done when someone is planning on going to uni and leaving their animals behind for someone else to look after.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i don't care if it is what i want to hear is long it is the truth


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

but if you do decide on a monitor give me a shout!


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

how much for by the way so i can study alot more then i could by one


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Look Im being nice now, it is the truth, very much so. Its a big decision, and you really need to have a hard think about it, when it comes to going to uni or whatever. Remember you are only very young, you have got ages to get one if you really want one. Its just not a good thing to rush into getting one. Trust me I know. :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Craig,

Just wondering, what course did you do? As I am interested in becoming a veterinary surgeon (specialising in exotic orthopaedics) and as you are only 17 I'm guessing this is not a full degree course. I'd want to do it in between my physics degree as a little extra on the side, (is between the terms and only have assignments during quiet periods degree wise), do they run it part time like Proteus do? As I have done several google searches for Q2 animal care course, animal husbandry course, degree etc and cannot find it. Could you give me contact details and entry requirements? I have had work experience on a farm (well, animal husbandry unit at NESCOT) and in a veterinary surgery, 4 A levels in Biology, Physics, Chemistry and Maths (A B C C respectively) as well as 2 A*, 8 A and 1 B at GCSE level (not forgetting being in my final year of the 2nd best physics degree in the country!) Are these standards good enough?

Thanks!


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

i know tht is y i am tking to my bf as we speak and i am thinking about getting one it is just that i need to do some research


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

You dont really care what we think anyway.. the amount of times weve offered advise and you've paid no attention to it.. in that garbled sentence you've already said you don't care.. so if we give you advice you wont listen.. so we might as well say nothing.


----------



## gcentral1.0 (May 12, 2006)

most of the time i listen


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

CyberFae said:


> Hey Craig,
> 
> Just wondering, what course did you do? As I am interested in becoming a veterinary surgeon (specialising in exotic orthopaedics) and as you are only 17 I'm guessing this is not a full degree course. I'd want to do it in between my physics degree as a little extra on the side, (is between the terms and only have assignments during quiet periods degree wise), do they run it part time like Proteus do? As I have done several google searches for Q2 animal care course, animal husbandry course, degree etc and cannot find it. Could you give me contact details and entry requirements? I have had work experience on a farm (well, animal husbandry unit at NESCOT) and in a veterinary surgery, 4 A levels in Biology, Physics, Chemistry and Maths (A B C C respectively) as well as 2 A*, 8 A and 1 B at GCSE level (not forgetting being in my final year of the 2nd best physics degree in the country!) Are these standards good enough?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe it was a online multiple choice quiz that he studied. :?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

stop showing of cyberfae your making me feel stupid!


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Lol, me too!  :lol:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> stop showing of cyberfae your making me feel stupid!


Thats because you are :lol: :lol: Nah.. you're not that bad.. just learn how to use a computer properly now :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> stop showing of cyberfae your making me feel stupid!



Lol.... did you forget I was earlier talking about boa eggs? I definitely have my dumb moments, don't worry about that mate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

well uyou could actually say the sacks the boas are born in could maybe be classed as really thin eggs so you maybe do have dim moments! :wink:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Wait... amniotic sacs are the same as eggs?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

You tell me your the smart arse with all the fancy qualifications!


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

andyj5447 said:


> You tell me your the smart arse with all the fancy qualifications!


Yep, that's me... Sparkle BSc II, GNAS, MMM BDMLR (although that last one's expired now and I can't afford the update, d'oh!):lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

well we could all make up things to put after our names now couldnt we! i am now AndyJ SMP, BSI, CC, CDI,erm oh and ARSE! :lol:


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Lol.... that meant Bachelor of Science (completed 2nd year), Grand National Archery Scheme (leader), Marine Mammal Medic with British Divers Marine Life rescue. But I do like the ARSE bit :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

yeah i wont tell you what mine stand for you might not believe me! :lol:


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

CyberFae said:


> British Divers Marine Life rescue



cool, you go diving? where do you go? ive been out to sharm twice, great diving out there.. completing my advanced in a few weeks


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Ha ha, no, sadly I don't dive, they're the people I did the course with... the group who helped with the London whale. Means if a seal or porpoise or whatever washed up on the shore I was on the call out list. Those yellow floaty things are fun to play with!


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

ooh okay.. lol, from that name i thought id found another diver.. lol


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry, but no... my basic climbing gear cost enough, no way I'd be abe to afford diving too! It does look like a helluva lot of fun though


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah, im still saving up for the storrs monitor, then some stuff for my car, then im gonna start getting my own scuba gear, at the moment i just hire it.. 

it is great fun  heres me at 18m in the red sea.. (im in the middle)











and heres teh whale shark.. this thing was bloody huge









(pic kinda sucks, but you can still see him)


----------



## CyberFae (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool pics mark! Would love to go to Sharm (when I can dive :lol: ) See any other sharks out there?


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

loads.. hammereads, white tips, black tips, whale, and probably some ive forgotten.. the sharks arent a problem though, they only attack if provoked.. 

the fish life out there is amazing.. and so are the turtles =)

saw a load of dolphins too, they were cool..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't need to tell me that :lol: Diving with sharks is why I'd like to go to Sharm  

Some nice sharks you've seen there too


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

sharm is absolutley amazing.. beautiful weather, friendly people (for the most part) and VERY cheap alcohol  i love it out there, hoping to get back out there next october, on a cruise to do some deep dives.. did my nitrox there last year, and virtually all my advanced, got one dive left to do for advanced, which im doing on the 26th..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool  I was thinking of going there to learn to dive, saw somewhere offering a diving course there so I can holiday and learn something at the same time :lol:


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

its a great place to learn, the waters warm, and very clear..


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't tempt me :twisted: Maybe after I've moved I'll book a learning to dive holiday...


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

haha, i love it out there.. yeah, go for it, its a beautiful country


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Will do :lol: Next holiday..Sharm.... :lol:


----------



## mark thorpe (Aug 13, 2006)

:lol:

my next holiday is to exmoor last summer.. lol.. but hopefully ill be able to get over to sharm next october


----------

